# m&p question



## Medic15 (May 7, 2009)

Hi all, just a quick question...

Went to the range today and rented a M&P9 to see if its something im interested in buying, while shooting i noticed the slide did not lock back after the last round in the magazine was fired. Is that correct for the m&p or is it supposed to lock back. The range attendant was not too familiar with the m&p and couldnt give me a definite answer. 

Medic15


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Medic15 said:


> Hi all, just a quick question...
> 
> Went to the range today and rented a M&P9 to see if its something im interested in buying, while shooting i noticed the slide did not lock back after the last round in the magazine was fired. Is that correct for the m&p or is it supposed to lock back. The range attendant was not too familiar with the m&p and couldnt give me a definite answer.
> 
> Medic15


They lock back like most.

Range guns are not always good examples of all features. If the Mag has never been cleaned it could be sticking just below the activation point or the lock could be damaged.

Failure to lock open has never been a problem with my 40 or my grandsons 9 over a combined 25,000 rounds or so.

If it becomes a problem Smith&Wesson is turning warranty repairs around in typicaly 2 weeks and pays freight both ways up front.

If an easy to replace part breaks or wears out they will send you one free.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, I was thinking "Dirty range gun" when I read this one.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with previous posts. I have owned the 9 for almost 2 years now and it has never failed to function in any way.


----------



## Medic15 (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks guys


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Worn slide lock spring from reters"riding" the catch....


----------



## Medic15 (May 7, 2009)

ok, sorry still kinda new trying to get up on all the lingo.. What exactly does riding the catch mean?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Medic15 said:


> ok, sorry still kinda new trying to get up on all the lingo.. What exactly does riding the catch mean?


Jeff was reffering to shooters resting their thumb on the slide lock/release while shooting. That over time can cause damage as the lock will be impacted more often than it should and in the wrong position.

Stick around and you will pick up the lingo. We need newbies in the gun world.

tumbleweed


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*range gun*

I'm thinking poorly maintained range gun and mags too. Never had a problem with my M&P like that.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think most range renters release the slide using the release lever. Eventually the lever catch corner rounds off and the latch begins to fail. I normally rack release my slide instead of just using the release lever.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BigdogBro1 said:


> I think most range renters release the slide using the release lever. Eventually the lever catch corner rounds off and the latch begins to fail. I normally rack release my slide instead of just using the release lever.


It is not just renters that use the release. I'm at around 20,000 rounds doing so and my release is in excellent condition. If it wears out I will replace it like I do tires.

Check your koolaid there's some funny stuff in it. :anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> It is not just renters that use the release. I'm at around 20,000 rounds doing so and my release is in excellent condition. If it wears out I will replace it like I do tires.
> 
> Check your koolaid there's some funny stuff in it. :anim_lol:
> 
> tumbleweed


LOL..that was pretty funny:smt082


----------

